# DVC 25th Anniversary Overview



## luvsvacation22 (Jan 3, 2016)

1.* Brand-new Disney Vacation Club Membership Card*
Starting the week of January 11, all Members will begin receiving a signature direct mail piece containing an overview of the 25th anniversary, as well as their brand-new Membership Card.

2. *New 25th Anniversary buttons* given out to DVC members in Disney theme parks and at select Disney Vacation Club resorts.
Similar to the “I’m Celebrating” button already distributed throughout Walt Disney Parks and Resorts.

3. *First-ever Disney Vacation Club Member Lounge at Epcot*
Available in late spring 2016, Members will be able to relax and get their Member Services questions answered in this brand-new lounge, located in the Imagination! Pavilion in Future World at Epcot.

The lounge will feature comfortable seating, complimentary soft drinks, Wi-Fi, charging stations, Member Services Advisors and computers with printers, and will serve as a gathering place for Members to meet up and celebrate their pride for Disney Vacation Club.

4. *Signature After-hours Events at Disney Theme Parks and Beyond*
Disney Vacation Club 25 and Beyond Bash – 2/25 and 3/3
Disney Vacation Club Members and their Guests will gather at Magic Kingdom Park for a complimentary after-hours party allowing revelers to experience some of their favorite attractions while also enjoying special entertainment, refreshments and more.
Reservations booked through Member Services beginning January 12.
Disney Vacation Club Neighborhood Beach Bash – 6/21, 6/29, 7/6, 7/13
Members and their Guests can slide into summer during this complimentary after-hours event at Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon Water Park where they’ll rock out to beach party tunes, participate in family fun activities and enjoy delicious refreshments and treats, as well as enjoy many of the great water slides and attractions around the park.
Reservations booked through Member Services beginning April 8.
Disney Vacation Club Safari Spectacular – 9/6, 9/13, 9/20, 9/27
The “wildest” party on the Disney Vacation Club community calendar will unfold at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park, where Members and their Guests will gather for a complimentary after-hours celebration that includes access to favorite attractions, special entertainment, refreshments and more.
Reservations booked through Member Services beginning July 6

Merry Member Mixer
Members can celebrate the holiday season with Disney Vacation Club at
Merry Member Mixer, a festive holiday Member event at Epcot. Attendees
will meet festively attired Disney characters, dance to the tunes of a jolly DJ,
enjoy complimentary treats and more.

5. *Disney Vacation Club Silver Anniversary Sweepstakes*
Members will have unique opportunities throughout the year to enter for a chance to win one of 25 dream vacations through the Disney Vacation Club Silver Anniversary Sweepstakes.
Vacations include stays in Bora Bora Bungalows at Disney’s Polynesian Villas & Bungalows, Grand Villas at other Disney Vacation Club Resorts, the Cinderella Castle Suite inside Magic Kingdom Park and the Disneyland Dream Suite inside Disneyland Park.
Other prizes awarded during the quarterly sweepstakes will range from Disney Cruise Line voyages to international vacations through RCI.

6. *25th Anniversary Photo Op*
Utilizing a special photo opportunity kiosk located in select areas, Members can capture fun family photos and take home a print-out photo keepsake to enjoy.

7. *New Theme Park Ticket Offer*
Disney Vacation Club is introducing a new Walt Disney World Theme Park ticket offer that adds a free Theme Park day to Members’ multi-day ticket purchase of four days or more.*
As an added bonus, Members who add the Park Hopping option to their ticket receive the “Water Park, Fun & More” option at no extra cost.

8. *All-new Disney Vacation Club Website / Last-Minute Magic*
As part of a multi-year redesign...
Look for a new event calendar designed to help Members plan their vacations around must-see Walt Disney World and Disneyland happenings coming this March.
Last-Minute Magic will give Members a one-stop shop to plan getaways for resort stays within the next few months.
The new page will show those Disney Vacation Club Resorts with availability during the next 60 days.

9. *New York Member Cruise and Adventures by Disney Departures*
In 2016, a Member Cruise will set sail from New York City for the very first time.

10. *Exclusive 25th Anniversary Merchandise*


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 3, 2016)

Dang .. that is one NICE list of benefits for us DVC members. Got to love my small ownership.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. 
It would be cool if some of these membership benefit extend beyond 2016.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jan 3, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> It would be cool if some of these membership benefit extend beyond 2016.



You are welcome!


----------



## blondietink (Jan 3, 2016)

No idea how much these signature events are going to cost.  Too bad we have absolutely no plans to go to WDW this year.  We are going to Aulani in April, so hopefully they will have something special for us (button maybe?).   And the cost for an extra day on a multi-day theme park ticket is valued at about $10, as that is how much to add an extra day for the general public to multi-day tickets.


----------



## DVC Mike (Jan 4, 2016)

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/25th-anniversary/


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jan 4, 2016)

DVC Mike said:


> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/25th-anniversary/


Disney released the 25th Anniversary info this morning...see above link. 

Thanks Mike!


----------



## blondietink (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow, the ticket extension can only be purchased from now until March 31st, and you must show your DVC card and ID, so it looks like it will now apply to those who wish to purchase now for a date later in the year.  The parties are complimentary, but are only from 9:30  midnight on those days advertised (can enter at 7 pm).  Select attractions open in Fantasyland, Tomorrow land and the Haunted Mansion only.  

I see that they are trying to give us something special, but it seems to be very restricted.  Again, hopefully we will be able to get a button at Aulani (it says yes) in April, if not all gone by then.


----------

